# What about a trip to upper brisbane river



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

As I had the day off due to rain I checked out the brizzy river west of ipswich. (near fernvale and near the dam wall). I even talked to a guy who had been out in a canoe that morning and managed a few small bass.

there are some great spots. Theres camping both legal and il.

Check out this link

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/BrisBass.htm 

cheers


----------

